# Lap dogs!



## havery (Jan 1, 2014)

A combined 150 lbs of lap dog is taking over our couch!









Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture, but I laughed! I never thought German Shepherds would be lap dogs!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you gotta love the lap dogs, i do.


----------



## havery (Jan 1, 2014)

I do love me some doggie snuggles <3 Right after I took this picture Yann (the black bear at the bottom) laid his head on my lap and fell asleep. I tired them out today, apparently


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

My 105 lb. lap dog


----------



## havery (Jan 1, 2014)

SoCal Rebell said:


> My 105 lb. lap dog


Love it!!


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

understand the topic.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

170 combined pounds of lap blanket.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

